# Izadar Kidded



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Well after an hour of pushing I discovered the kid coming in a breech position. So I deiced to pull him out backwards. I went in grabbed one back leg got it out then grabbed the second leg. After both legs were out I started pulling, hi s whole body slide out...but his front legs and head was stuck...kept on pulling as hard as I could and finally I got him out. He had a heart beat but he was unresponsive and wasn't breathing died 5 min. later. I wonder if he would have made it if he came out the correct way? His teeth were not fully formed, so maybe he need more time to "cook". I didn't see the breeding take place so he could have been early, the latest her due date could have been was march 3. I am pretty sure her due date was the 28th though.

Izadar is doing great! After the kid was out she just rested and almost fell asleep 20 min. later, but I decided to finish barn chores and she jumped right up yelling for her grain. I fed her then gave molasses water, she drank it all and passed her after birth 10 min. later.


I wonder if I should breed her again next year? I really want a doe kid from her to keep, But i don't want to go through something similar again with her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe I am so sorry you lost the kid :hug: since she was pushing for so long the cord probably detached from the uterine wall and thats why he died. this happens with breach births sometimes.

as to breeding her again -- yes you can, give her a break and get back into shape -- will you be showing her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I completely agree with Stacey....and I am so very sorry... for your loss.... he was beautiful... :hug:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Well I think the cord didn't detach till I got his body out because he wiggled as I was pulling him out, but when I finally got him out he wasn't breathing I hung him upside down clean his nose and mouth then rubbed him with a towel.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

He looks fully formed to me. The cord was probably compressed or broken since he was mis-positioned and coming out backwards. That would have caused him to breath in birth fluids. 

It was nothing to do with the Mom, it's just something that happens. I wouldn't worry about breeding her again. 

Nice udder.  I'd milk it out to give her some comfort and you can save the colostrum. You can then continue to milk her or dry her up.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, I did milk her out, how long will the colostrum keep in the freezer?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It will probably keep for about a year.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost such a pretty kid :hug: 

Absolutely nothing to do with mom, give her a break and have her try again for that doeling.
Her udder really did fill in didn't it? As Runaround said, you can milk her daily for your use or dry her off but please do get that lifesaving colostrum and freeze it...you never know when you or anyone else will have use for it.

I just knew she would go before Bailey, sorry the outcome was so sad :hug:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Im sorry for your loss he was beautiful.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I was surprised she went this morning her ligaments weren't even mushy yesterday. Hopefully bailey will give :kidblue: :kidred: and every thing will go smoothly for you. 

This really was a learning experience for me and if I have to go in again at least I will now know a little more about what I should be feeling for. I just couldn't tell if it was a kid I was feeling or not and I didn't just want to pull if it wasn't the kid.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sadly, it is a learning experience. I have seen does deliver true breech kids before with assistance, I was present at my little Penny's birth and her sister was a true breech, all I did was pull downward on the kids hips as mom pushed, got the baby's face cleared and she was fine. Thank you for the well wishes, I truly appreciate them.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Girls are survivors! Out of all the difficult births that I have read about, I think more doelings have survived then bucks.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Her ligs. are slowly returning. I can barley feel them, is this normal after a hard delivery? She pretty is active, but her rear looks like it's pretty sore.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.  
:hug: for Izadar.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I checked on her again tonight and her ligaments still have not returned I can feel them a little, but they are almost nonexistent they should have returned by now right? Its been around 36 hours since she kidded.
She is also talking a lot. She'll talk in low tones and sounds kind of like a buck until I am out of sight then she starts yelling , she actually sounded kind of horse tonight. She's eating and drinking fine. She is pretty active too, not totally back to normal active, but she'll jump up on her pen and walk around the barn. She definitely isn't ready to hang out with couple of goats, but most does wouldn't be after a hard delivery.


----------

